# FIA GT3: New US Team United Autosports Banks on Audi R8 LMS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

During the European Championship round at Le Castellet a new private American race team was introduced that wants to contest the FIA GT3 European Championship and other select races with two Audi R8 LMS cars in 2010. The American businessman Zak Brown is the principal of the "United Autosports” team. 
* Full Story *


----------

